# 300zx TT (1995) must sell IMMEDIATELY!



## 300ZX (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi, I have a 1995 300zx,pearl white with t-top (135800 miles). I must sell it immediated before next Wednesday. Does anyone know which dealer I should go to that would offer me a good price? Or would anyone be interested in buying my car? I'm in downtown LA.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Could you give some more details?
auto/5 spd?
condition?
asking price?
contact info?

I have a friend in LA that may be interested...


----------



## 300ZX (Jul 1, 2004)

*300zx (1995) condition*

That's great!

-Auto
-Condition: no major defects, only a minor dent on the right body near the back, but it's still a safe running car. Everything else is in good shape.
-Asking Price: $7,600 (We could talk about the dent when u see it.)
-Contact: (213) 458-4890 

Anita


----------

